# Taurus 24/7



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

just wondering if anyone had a 247 in 45acp likes dislikes in gereral good or bad handgun?thinking about getting one


----------



## SDYOTEKILLER (Sep 27, 2006)

I have one in a 40 s&w. It is great handgun for the price. Fits and feels great. Accuracy is not as good as my sig saugers though. I did make a miracle 110 yard shot with it on a PD yesterday. It was on my ninth attempt though. :lol:


----------



## SDYOTEKILLER (Sep 27, 2006)

I have one in a 40 s&w. It is great handgun for the price. Fits and feels great. Accuracy is not as good as my sig saugers though. I did make a miracle 110 yard shot with it on a PD yesterday. It was on my ninth attempt though. :lol:


----------



## predator14 (Aug 18, 2006)

ok has anyone heard anything about them good bad anything at all?


----------



## SDYOTEKILLER (Sep 27, 2006)

You not believe me or what :-?


----------

